# Hello!



## frozenozzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here - fell into the sight on accident.

I'm a high school senior looking through some colleges right now for a BFA in technical theatre, but it's all up in the air at the moment...

I guess that's it... So uh... hi!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! I hope you don't fall back out... sight can be a good thing to have. 

Get involved, search the archives, post questions, answer what you know, get involved it's a fun place to be. 

One of our regulars Charcoaldabs is in the middle of some serious college searching himself. Look for his thread on the topic in the Student Feedback section.


----------



## frozenozzie (Apr 4, 2008)

And already I've revealed myself to be a terrible typist!

Thank you very much - I'll be sure to check into it. I've gotten a few responses, so maybe he's looked at some of the same schools as me.


----------



## LD4Life (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey now Gaff, don't give the newbies too hard of a time. Don't want to scare them away or anything. Frozenozzie, I know how you feel. I was in that boat a few years ago.


----------



## frozenozzie (Apr 4, 2008)

You're at Indiana Wesleyan?

I got my acceptance letter to Nebraska Wesleyan today, though I suppose I don't know if there's any relationship between the various Wesleyan universities and their programs other than name.


----------



## LD4Life (Apr 4, 2008)

There is. If you are looking into Christian colleges as well, you should take a look at Indiana Wesleyan. We have a great theatre program that is growing by leaps and bounds. I am currently a technical theatre major and love it. We also have a growing inventory of movers (never hurts to throw that in). Didn't mean to go on a campus promotional tour there, but its something to think about. If you do decide to stop by, ask for me. I also happen to work for admissions showing prospective communication majors around.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 4, 2008)

LD4Life said:


> Hey now Gaff, don't give the newbies too hard of a time. Don't want to scare them away or anything. Frozenozzie, I know how you feel. I was in that boat a few years ago.



Sorry Frozenozzie. It was just too easy and Derek would have done something worse if he caught it. Truth is many of my posts are filled with similar errors.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd add my hello's to the frey. Jump in, post often and don't worry about the guys giving you a bad time - the ladies here are much worse...heh, heh, heh. Hope that the boards here help you with your decisions both for school and for your BFA. It's a great life, but it's not the easiest of careers to pursue. The one nice thing is that you'll always have a conversation starter when you're in the theater.

Welcome and have fun!

Char5lie(the 5 is silent)


----------



## avkid (Apr 4, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> I'd add my hello's to the frey.


You've done it again.
=
_"And then the men go marching out into the fray
Conquering the enemy and carrying the day
Hark! The blood is pounding in our ears
Jubilations! We can hear a grateful nation's
Cheers!"_
Sorry, I can't help myself.
-
Welcome.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

avkid said:


> You've done it again.
> =
> _"And then the men go marching out into the fray
> Conquering the enemy and carrying the day
> ...



I'm assuming you mean my spelling of frey...fray...sorry I don't spell correctly. Anyone can spell correctly, I spell with great feeling. As far as I'm concerned, spelling is my forte (with apologies to Oscar Wilde). 

What is that from? No, wait, that's PIPPIN, yes?

Char5lie


----------



## avkid (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't even notice the spelling.
-
Certain words just trigger lyrics in my mind.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 5, 2008)

Char5lie, Derek's the one with the spelling issues. Phil's issues on the other hand are deeper and musical in nature.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 5, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Char5lie, Derek's the one with the spelling issues. Phil's issues on the other hand are deeper and musical in nature.



And there are about five different ways to interpret that comment, G Man. I shall attempt to misspell or commit grammatic suicide when I know Big D is lurking in the wings... I still stand by my OW misquote though...

AV, nothing wrong with clueing in on lyrics - I know a costume designer who can tell you the names of EVERYONE who work on a MGM movie from the 30's and 40's, along with the history of most of the costumes. He's a great resource, but talking to him is a little like trying to spot a feather in a hurricane. At least I know someone I can come to when I get that "Now what musical is that from" tune in my head.

Char5lie


----------

